# Frage zum Insert-Statement



## GreenLight (10. Jul 2009)

Hi,

habe mal eine Frage zum Insert. Es existiert eine Tabelle Test:
- id -> primärschlüssel, kein Autoinc.!
- name

Wie kann ich im insert statement die nächst höhere ID mitgeben? Irgendwie so in der Art:
	
	
	
	





```
insert into Test values( newId, 'alf')
select newid  ( select max(id)+1 from test)
```

Geht halt leider nicht. DB ist MySQL. Hat da jemand ein Tipp?

THX


----------



## Michael... (10. Jul 2009)

Naja, Dein Statement hat wohl mehr als einen gramatikalischen Fehler ;-)
So sollte es funktionieren:

```
INSERT INTO Test SELECT max(id)+1, 'Heinrich' FROM Test
```


----------



## GreenLight (10. Jul 2009)

von Groß- und Kleinschreibung mal abgesehen ;-)

DANKE!!! :applaus:


----------

